
Alex Albon to Join Max, Gasly to Toro Rosso - NKCSS
https://redbullracing.redbull.com/article/alex-joins-team
======
yyhhsj0521
Kvyat still waiting for his turn...

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Huh?

He had his turn in 2015-2016. You mean still waiting for another turn?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniil_Kvyat#Red_Bull_(2015%E2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniil_Kvyat#Red_Bull_\(2015%E2%80%932016\))

